# [DISCUSSIONE] - Media Box con Gentoo

## xchris

spero di non essere oltremodo OT

Ho recupetato un mio vecchio PC portatile (p3 600mhz,192mbRAM,30GB HD + Wifi +Uscita TV)

Il mio progetto e' quello di metterlo vicino alla TV e leggere divx (da dvd miei ...si intende  :Laughing: ) e audio mp3/ogg locali o disponibili su rete NFS/SAMBA

In pratica vorrei fare una media box con Gentoo plurifunzionale

So che esistono gia' progetti del genere preconfezionati ma la necessita' di usare una scheda Wifi,un telecomando ATI e altre cose mi impediscono di far andare tutto con qualcosa di preconfezionato.

Ho quindi inziato a costruire una gentoo-box e sono gia' a buon punto.

wifi ok, remote controll ATI ok..,mplayer e mpd funzionanti.

Per l'audio ho gia' risolto con MPD ma per il video non saprei come catalogare,scegliere i film.

(vorrei evitare di controllarlo via SSH)

Sto facendo tutto senza X che appesantirebbe per nulla.

Usando mplayer gia' funziona alla grande....ma ho parecchi dubbi perche' di framebuffer e cose del genere non me ne sono mai occupato + di tanto.

Quindi venendo al dunque.. vi chiederei qualche consiglio:

-qual'e' il + performante "-vo" di mplayer a vostro avviso?

-esiste qualche tipo di interfaccia grafica customizzabile sotto framebuffer?

-per la navigazione via web potrei usare link.Che ne dite?

-per la visualizzazione di foto?

-per catalogare i film e startarli avete idee? (male che vada uso dialog...)

qualunque link o consiglio e' benvenuto.

Se qualcuno ha voglia di collaborare e' benvenuto  :Smile: 

Ovviamente ogni risultato degno di nota viene sharato!

ciao!

e grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

di sicuro una volta fatto tutto devi postarci un bell'howto perché penso la cosa possa interessare molti  :Very Happy: 

cosa intendi per "catalogare i film" ? 

hai valutato l'eventualità di utilizzare un server X tipo xdirectfb o krive che dovrebbero essere più leggeri? avere un server X faciliterebbe parecchio le operazioni che ti servono....

----------

## xchris

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> di sicuro una volta fatto tutto devi postarci un bell'howto perché penso la cosa possa interessare molti 
> 
> cosa intendi per "catalogare i film" ? 
> 
> hai valutato l'eventualità di utilizzare un server X tipo xdirectfb o krive che dovrebbero essere più leggeri? avere un server X faciliterebbe parecchio le operazioni che ti servono....

 

catalogare...

-> avere un modo di selezionare il film da telecomando  :Smile: 

xdirectfb potrebbe essere un idea...anche se directfb e' ancora + rapido e immediato.

anche perche' il p3 non e' un belva.... e alcuni divx massici potrebbero quasi metterlo in crisi...

Tieni conto che ci sono oprazioni di rete e wifi criptato (ovviamente)

cmq ci guardero'  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

è possibile, da midnight commander o altro file manager che giri sotto framebuffer, associare a determinati file determinate azioni (tipo lanciare mplayer) ?

Se fosse possibile basterebbe lanciare il file manager da telecomando (con lirc si possono associare ai tasti azioni simili) e il gioco è fatto....

----------

## shev

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> è possibile, da midnight commander o altro file manager che giri sotto framebuffer, associare a determinati file determinate azioni (tipo lanciare mplayer) ?

 

Yes, il caro, vecchio e onnipotente mc può questo è altro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PboY

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> è possibile, da midnight commander o altro file manager che giri sotto framebuffer, associare a determinati file determinate azioni (tipo lanciare mplayer) ?
> 
> Se fosse possibile basterebbe lanciare il file manager da telecomando (con lirc si possono associare ai tasti azioni simili) e il gioco è fatto....

 

avevo letto il post di xchris e avevo iniziato a pensarci ... ed è stata l'unica soluzione che mi è venuta in mente ...

----------

## xchris

potrebbe essere gia' una buona soluzione...

Per gli mp3 non e' un problema perche' uso mpd+ncmpc ..

Anche se a voler fare qualcosa di decente "alla vista" la sol migliore sarebbe un X server minimale con un app scritta ad HOC.

Terro' aggiornato il post... se a qc interessa la cosa.

Ciao

----------

## PboY

beh se parli di app scritte ad hoc potresti ricreare un'applicazione stile ncmpc basata sulle ncurses che ti crea li lista di tutti i file presenti i una directory e varie sottodirectory a cui ad ogni tipo di file associ un'azione da eseguire .. e ti basterebbe solamente questa applicazione piu mplayer ... ovviamente con il fb...

----------

## mouser

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche se a voler fare qualcosa di decente "alla vista" la sol migliore sarebbe un X server minimale con un app scritta ad HOC. 
> 
> 

 

Mah, in teoria con un pò di programmazione in SDL anche in FrameBuffer qualcosina dovresti riuscire a fare..... 

Comunque l'idea del "Gentoo Media Center" è assolutamente una figata!!!!!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

uhm...

forse con X minimale senza alcun tipo di WM e' meglio.

Permetterebbe di usare senza sforzo qualunque applicazione presente e futura.

(skype attivo 24h, messagent.it per ricevere telefonate, chat ...etc etc)

e sarebbe anche + semplice creare l'interfaccia per gestire il tutto.

che ne dite?

----------

## PboY

 *xchris wrote:*   

> uhm...
> 
> forse con X minimale senza alcun tipo di WM e' meglio.
> 
> Permetterebbe di usare senza sforzo qualunque applicazione presente e futura.
> ...

 

dico che inizi gia ad uscire dal concetto di media box .. e poi con quei prg aperti andresti sicuramente a rallentare l'esecuzione di film su un 600...

----------

## Cazzantonio

come progetto a lungo termine mi sembra grandioso!  :Smile: 

Magari se hai intenzione di cimentarti in qualcosa di simile potresti vedere se trovi qualche supporto dalla comunità dei developer (visto che effettivamente un progetto "gentoo-media-box" potrebbe interessare a tutta la comunità...)

----------

## xchris

 *PboY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dico che inizi gia ad uscire dal concetto di media box .. e poi con quei prg aperti andresti sicuramente a rallentare l'esecuzione di film su un 600...

 

effettivamente sto provando con X...

e visto che la mia scheda video (bastarda) e' mal supportata.... sotto FB e' decisamente + fluido!!

@cazzantonio: io vorrei iniziare a farla andare in modo decente qui... parlare di un progetto cosi' mi sembra prematuro  :Very Happy: 

Diciamo che prediligo le prestazioni al look... quindi su questo PC, X e' da scartare...

(maledetta S3)

EDIT:per i film stavo pensando di usare l'osd di mplayer per fare la selezione.... gia' lo uso con dvb

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> @cazzantonio: io vorrei iniziare a farla andare in modo decente qui... parlare di un progetto cosi' mi sembra prematuro 

 

beh... ti eri messo addirittura a parlare di scrivere applicazioni ah hoc...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

comunque io uso un pentium3 1ghz e 128mb di ram per vedere i divx attaccato alla tv e non ho mai avuto problemi di lentezza (eccessivi... ovvio che su un athlon64 andrei più veloce....) e uso X

Senza X dovresti ripienare il divario tra il 600 e il 1000, inoltre (se ne venisse fuori un howto  :Rolling Eyes:  ) la soluzione potrebbe essere applicata ai computerini mini-itx con processori via, che grosso modo dovrebbero essere come un pentium3600 a livello di prestazioni....

----------

## xchris

si infatti... il supporto a miniITX non sarebbe male...

una domanda pero'... visto che proprio in questo non ci capisco una mazza....

ma l'uscita TV come funziona?

in questo portatile basta una combinazione definita di tasti e mi butta l'output su TV senza problemi...

ma per gli altri pc senza X si puo' fare o e0 un casino?

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> la soluzione potrebbe essere applicata ai computerini mini-itx con processori via, che grosso modo dovrebbero essere come un pentium3600 a livello di prestazioni....

 

Quei bei giocattolini dovrebbero avere il supporto mpeg in HW  :Very Happy: 

Ho sempre desiderato comprarne uno  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma per gli altri pc senza X si puo' fare o e0 un casino?

 

Per le ati esiste atitvout per nvidia nvtv,...

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   ma per gli altri pc senza X si puo' fare o e0 un casino? 
> 
> Per le ati esiste atitvout per nvidia nvtv,...

 

ma anche da framebuffer?

EDIT:per mplayer sto risolvendo con l'elenco dei film in OSD  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma anche da framebuffer?

 

Si a me funzionava (atitvout) da X da fb e anche senza fb se non ricordo male...

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Mah, in teoria con un pò di programmazione in SDL anche in FrameBuffer qualcosina dovresti riuscire a fare..... 

 

Quoto.

----------

## xchris

prima di dedicarmi alla programmazione ho trovato qualcosina...

ho provato eboxy..che e' interessante ma ho qualche problemino a gestire l'input utente (una volta avviato mplayer non riesco a controllarlo)

poi ci sarebbe la programmazione diretta in SDL... ma la vedo una soluzione non facilmente mantenibile e non immediata. (dovrei partire da 0)

Ho trovato pygame che potrebbe fare al mio caso.(potrei usare il mio caro python per lavorare in SDL)

Se qualcuno ha altri suggerimenti sono benvenuti.

(non mi spiacerebbe trovare un frontend in framebuffer per mpd. (music player daemon)

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

freevo e' fatto in python e se non sbaglio si possono scrivere plugin. Non ti conviene usare questo progetto e sviluppare i plugin che non ci sono? La documentazione su come scrivere plugin per freevo la trovi qua http://freevo.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/doc/DevelopPlugins

----------

## xchris

sembra veramente interessante  :Very Happy: 

belli i plugin.... e tutto il resto

provo!

grazie mille  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

il plugin video più performate per le ati è vidix. funziona anche con il drive vesa, però deve essere lanciato da root (o sudo). ma non credo sia un problema

----------

## xchris

che dire....

freevo ha risolto tutti i miei problemi...

e' bellissimo!!! grazie fedeli  :Very Happy: 

purtroppo ho una S3 savage che non e' proprio un mostro di velocita.

Cmq usando vesa a parte rari casi la visione e' accettabile!

Con freevo posso finalmente vedere film,foto e ascoltare musica.

Piano piano provero' tutti i plugin!

BELLO!

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Con freevo posso finalmente vedere film,foto e ascoltare musica.

 

Non dimenticare di mettere xmame per giocare e' una figata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

In effetti sembran parenti freevoo e http://www.xboxmediacenter.de/  :Smile: 

E se è estendibile tramite plugins in python [per la gioia di xchris]  :Smile: 

E c'è anche in portage  :Smile: 

//EDIT: ok basta faccine

//EDIT2: facciam che son parenti e non se ne parla più  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> In effetti sembra il gemello del http://www.xboxmediacenter.de/ 

 

Credo sia proprio il contrario ma non ne sono sicuro (nel senso freevo e' nato prima)

----------

## logan.x

 *xchris wrote:*   

> che dire....
> 
> freevo ha risolto tutti i miei problemi...
> 
> e' bellissimo!!! grazie fedeli 
> ...

 

Ciao, scusate se riesumo questo vecchio post, ma volevo chiedere a xchris se sta ancora utilizzando freevo e come si trova. Anch'io volevo buttarmi sul progetto di costruire un media-box e all'inizio avevo visto questa distro ma siccome e' a pagamento, ho fatto un po' di ricerche e trovato questo post. La mia idea sarebbe di prendere una Epia (magari con CF al posto di HD) da utilizzare esclusivamente SOLO con il telecomando (effettuerei agg. e altro da remoto con il mio desktop) per vedere film, ascoltare musica e giocare con MAME.

Con quest'ultimo aspetto secondo voi sarebbe fattibile collegare (non so come) 2 joypad?

Lo so, potreste pensare che farei prima ad acquistare una Xbox o Ps2 ma mi sono avvicinato da poco a Linux e mi piacerebbe smanettarci su.

Ciao a tutti.

----------

## power83

premetto che ho letto solo il primo messaggio xke' sono cotto.

Io ho il mio serverino con VIA Epia che funge anche da media box, il tutto con Gentoo.

Ti consigio di vedere frrevo o mythtv.

ps: che scheda video hai nel portatile? Io ho una radeon 7500 con 32mega DDR dedicati, e l'uscita tv non va, solo fuori da X.

----------

